# Sunken Log



## tags14 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

First off I just want to say that this is my first time on this forum so I apologize if this post is in the wrong forum or I am out of line in any way.

Anyway, here is the story. My family owns some property up on a lake in northern Michigan and for the longest time(ever since we owned the place) there has been this huge log just off the shore. So finally, we took some time and pulled it out of the water to see what kind of shape it is in. Then we realized we know absolutely nothing about wood, so I was hoping to get some expert advice here on these forums. I have a picture and the rough dimension are 11' long and 16" in diameter.

So I guess some questions we have:

1. Is it possible to tell the type of wood?
2. Is the wood in good shape?

After that, my only real question is what should we do with it? Or is it worthless?


Thanks in advance! I really appreciate any advice you can give!

Have a great day!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not sure of the species. The top one I'd make into a small cocktail table. 
Is the log under that from the lake to? If so, than I'd mill it into boards.


----------



## tags14 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

Yeah that is the long underneath. We were thinking of making it into planks, but we obviously don't have the capability to do so. Would I just be able to contact the a local mill to do the work?

Thanks!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Tell us the town and state---you must have some small mills near by---the cutting charge for a log of that size should not be much---

As to selling it---don't get your hopes up--logs are seldom worth a lot---and if that slice is from the log--that log has a hollow center---you may get some fun project wood from it---Mike----


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree with Mike, for the most part. However, your neck of the woods is loaded with natural lakes left over from the ice age. I was lucky enough to get some maple pulled from the bottom of a glacial lake near Marquette, and that wood was pretty spectacular. It had a gray/blue stain throughout and was ridiculously hard. At minimum, if the log was plowed under as the glaciers were receding, then the wood is more than 10,000 years old. If it was a tree that was growing before the giant freeze, then it's extremely ancient! I'm not saying your log is like that maple, and by the looks its not, but still very cool. And my eyes may be tricking me, but it looks like a sunburst pattern on that cookie. If it is, then you 'might' have a birds eye maple log there. I wouldn't count on it, but closer/clearer/larger pics would certainly help. Nice log regardless. Thanks for showing it.


----------

